# is it time to defoliate?



## jchern22 (Dec 31, 2021)

Trainwreck auto is day 32 above soil and is turning into Cousin It.  Is now the time to defoliate the lower large fan leaves? Belive I had light too low hence the bush


----------



## boo (Dec 31, 2021)

it's far past the time  to give her a trimming...those fans will shield the flowers from the light...upper leaves are the first to go...


----------



## jchern22 (Dec 31, 2021)

Nerve wrecking but I hope that channels energy to the bud sites now.  First time but learning everyday


----------



## boo (Dec 31, 2021)

that looks great, letting the bud sites get more light is the key to growing big flowers...I use bamboo stakes and pipe cleaners to open up my plants and to support the larger flowers...now feed that puppy and watch it blow up...


----------



## jchern22 (Dec 31, 2021)

boo said:


> that looks great, letting the bud sites get more light is the key to growing big flowers...I use bamboo stakes and pipe cleaners to open up my plants and to support the larger flowers...now feed that puppy and watch it blow up...


Thank you, looks so much better, lesson learned


----------



## jchern22 (Jan 1, 2022)

boo said:


> that looks great, letting the bud sites get more light is the key to growing big flowers...I use bamboo stakes and pipe cleaners to open up my plants and to support the larger flowers...now feed that puppy and watch it blow up...


Very happy with the past 24 hours, what a difference.  Worried I took too much off but so far so good


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 1, 2022)

Much better


----------



## Bubba (Jan 1, 2022)

jchern22 said:


> Very happy with the past 24 hours, what a difference.  Worried I took too much off but so far so good


They will recover in just a couple of days.

Bubba


----------



## boo (Jan 1, 2022)

jchern22 said:


> Very happy with the past 24 hours, what a difference.  Worried I took too much off but so far so good


you did fine, as bubba said, in a few days you're gonna see a big difference...the side branches will fill up the perimeter and the center will blossom...cousin it, now that's funny...


----------



## pute (Jan 1, 2022)

Great advise guys


----------



## Bubba (Jan 1, 2022)

boo said:


> you did fine, as bubba said, in a few days you're gonna see a big difference...the side branches will fill up the perimeter and the center will blossom...cousin it, now that's funny...


I've sort of "over done" it a few times, but if left to itself a little while, no nutes yet it will not only recover but seems to me that it stimulates leaf growth to make up for it.  I'm pushing one guy's small 2x4 grow for a pound attempt. (5) five gallon, dos si do, careful trimming big time for this feat...very full tent, 12-14 cola sites on each, 27 to 38 inches tall.  Lots of trimming to keep air flowing.


----------



## jchern22 (Jan 3, 2022)

Question.  I took the clipped off fan leaves and blended a slurry with some PH balance H2O, is this safe to feed to the plants with their water / cal-mag feeding or just dump out into the yard


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 3, 2022)

I say yard.  You look like you are doing great - Why chance it at this point.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 3, 2022)

YARD


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 3, 2022)

pute said:


> Great advise guys




when do we get paid?


----------



## pute (Jan 3, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> when do we get paid?


Just as soon as I do.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 3, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> when do we get paid?


I got a nice bonus for my part
You did not?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 3, 2022)

@WeedHopper tried to get me drunk and have his way again
Tolf me that was my BONE-Us


----------



## pute (Jan 3, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I got a nice bonus for my part
> You did not?


No, no bonus just a lot of extra work......bwahahaha


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 3, 2022)

pute said:


> No, no bonus just a lot of extra work......bwahahaha


You'll see your award very soon, Look in every crevasse


----------



## jchern22 (Jan 4, 2022)

boo said:


> that looks great, letting the bud sites get more light is the key to growing big flowers...I use bamboo stakes and pipe cleaners to open up my plants and to support the larger flowers...now feed that puppy and watch it blow up...


You guys weren't kidding, Trainwreck is on fire right now. How exciting being a first time grower watching the life cycle of this amazing plant.   Learning so much cannot wait to do another round of these auto flowers and make my corrections
Lower LH Corner - Blue Dream Auto - started to flower on day 36
Upper LH Corner - Skunk Auto - Day 29 - 1 week behind others
Upper RH Corner - Trainwreck Auto - Day 36 - growing like a weed
Lower RH Corner - Northern lights Auto - First 3 weeks looked like a micro plant then took off the last 2 weeks.


----------



## RonnieB (Jan 15, 2022)

Maybe move 4 big fan leaves but nag


----------

